# Hi from Sweden



## nennen (Aug 31, 2006)

New member here... My name is Jenny (but my nephew calls me Nenne, hence the name), Im 27 years old and I live in Stockholm, Sweden, with my husband Tobias and my cornish rex cat Helix. 

Really nice to find an international cat forum


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to our family...  Helix is really beautifull... I can't wait to see more pictures of him in the future...


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you here Jenny


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome!  



estelle58 said:


> I can't wait to see more pictures of him in the future...


Me too, you can post them in Meet My Kitty :wink: .


----------

